# Be a Thoughtful Person...



## bookslover (Jun 7, 2008)

When you get Raptured, you can leave messages for up to 62 people you know who have been...well...Left Behind...

You've Been Left Behind


----------



## staythecourse (Jun 7, 2008)

Busts me up! Thanks. I have a friend who will roll his eyes at this.


----------



## BJClark (Jun 7, 2008)

I know some folks who would actually pay the $40 fee...


----------



## staythecourse (Jun 7, 2008)

OOOOOooooooooooWEEEEE Josh got mad!


----------



## staythecourse (Jun 7, 2008)

I sent them an email with the topic "Yeah, What Josh Said."


----------



## DMcFadden (Jun 7, 2008)

Maybe this is a bad time to offer my PB brethren a new product I have been enlisted to market in a pyramid marketing structure. The idea is pretty simple. In order to raise money for some important church construction, I have been authorized to provide--for a modest donation on your part--a free and full remission of sins, avoiding aeons of purgative unpleasantness. Oh, well, never mind.


----------



## InevitablyReformed (Jun 7, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> Maybe this is a bad time to offer my PB brethren a new product I have been enlisted to market in a pyramid marketing structure. The idea is pretty simple. In order to raise money for some important church construction, I have been authorized to provide--for a modest donation on your part--a free and full remission of sins, avoiding aeons of purgative unpleasantness. Oh, well, never mind.



 I suppose your Bible now has seven extra books.


----------



## turmeric (Jun 7, 2008)

There were some avowed atheists who offered this service a few years ago. They were unrepentant and quoted Scripture proving that they were going to hell and would certainly be "left behind", so they were the perfect people to be entrusted with messages for those "left behind". It was a spoof on their part, but I left them a message asking them to reconsider the Gospel - it seemed a public-spirited thing to do.

From the site;


> We have set up a system to send documents by the email, to the addresses you provide, 6 days after the "Rapture" of the Church. This occurs when 3 of our 5 team members scattered around the U.S fail to log in over a 3 day period. Another 3 days are given to fail safe any false triggering of the system.


 
What if they're carnal Christians and don't go up in the Rapture? I guess they can trigger it themselves in that case.


----------



## py3ak (Jun 7, 2008)

Did you tell him that the antichrist's been living it up in style for several hundred years in Rome?


----------



## calgal (Jun 7, 2008)

py3ak said:


> Did you tell him that the antichrist's been living it up in style for several hundred years in Rome?


----------



## blhowes (Jun 7, 2008)

joshua said:


> Bob, I got this in response from "[email protected]" (Mark Heard):
> 
> 
> > Somebodies going to repent or there woundn't be Christians to martyr for the AntiChrist.


Why am I not surprised?


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jun 7, 2008)

blhowes said:


> joshua said:
> 
> 
> > Bob, I got this in response from "[email protected]" (Mark Heard):
> ...




Probably because its not at all surprising.


----------



## holyfool33 (Jun 7, 2008)

I saw that from a link on Kim Riddleberger's blog that's with out a doubt the most inane thing I have ever seen and I say that as a Dispensationlist.


----------

